# Guru Gobind Singh Ji Giving Sermon To Sangat - Passage From Suraj Prakash



## kds1980 (Dec 24, 2009)

Guru Gobind Singh Ji giving Sermon to Sangat - Passage from Suraj Prakash 

   Below is a discussion between Sri Guru Gobind Singh ji and the congregation. This is just before Sri Guru Ji is about to ascend to Sach Khand [the realm of Truth]. This is from Gurpratap Suraj Prakash Granth, which is a historical writing by Kavi [poet] Santhok Singh Ji. It can be easily said to be the most used book from where Gyanis, Kathavachiks [one's who give discourse] and Vidans [scholars] get their knowledge of Sikh history from.


ਸੁਨਤਿ ਖਾਲਸੇ ਕੀਨਸਿ ਬਿਨਤੀ । ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ! ਹਮ ਸਭਿ ਕੇ ਮਨ ਗਿਨਤੀ
ਨੌ ਪਤਿਸ਼ਾਹਿ ਅੰਤ ਕੋ ਸਾਰੇ । ਸੰਗਤਿ ਲਰ ਪਕਰਾਇ ਉਦਾਰੇ ।੭।

The gathering of Khalsa asked a request, ‘Oh Lord, within our mind we have calculated that, from the first to the ninth Guru, the Satiguru has provided his Sikhs with a cloth which the Sikhs hold on to [metaphorically speaking about the connection between Guru and Sikh]


ਪੁਨ ਬੈਕੁੰਠ ਗਮਨ ਕੋ ਕਰੈ । ਹਮ ਕਿਸ ਕੇ ਪਗ ਪਰ ਸਿਰ ਧਰੈ ? ।
ਕਿਹ ਕੇ ਕਰਿ ਅਲੰਬ ਕੋ ਚਲੇ ? । ਪੰਥ ਖਾਲਸਾ ਤੁਮਰੋ ਭਲੇ ?।੮।


[By the Sikh holding on to this] the Satiguru would take us to Baikunt [heaven]. Who's Lotus Feet should we now place our head before? Who's support are you leaving us with? Is your Panth Khalsa truely blessed then?


ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਮੁਖ ਤੇ ਤਬਿ ਧੀਰਜ ਦੀਨ । ‘ਹਮ ਸਭਿ ਬਾਤ ਪ੍ਰਥਮ ਕਰਿ ਲੀਨਿ ।
ਗੰਢ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਸੋਂ ਪਾਯੋ । ਸੌਪਨ ਕਰਿ ਅੰਚਰ ਪਕਰਾਯੋ ।੯।

Guru Gobind Singh spoke consoling words, “We have already discussed this earlier [Guru Ji talks about Gurgadi already in a previous sakhi]. I have tied the knot [metaphorically speaking about the cloth] with Akal Purkh and I have given you [the congregation] the cloth.


ਸਦਾ ਰਹਹੁ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਚਰਨਨਿ ਸ਼ਰਨੀ । ਅਪਰਨ ਕੀ ਆਸਾ ਨਹਿਂ ਕਰਨੀ ।
ਲੋਕ ਸੁਖੀ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਸੰਤੋਸ਼ਾ । ਨਿਤ ਪ੍ਰਤਿ ਰਾਖੁਹ ਗੁਰੂ ਭਰੋਸਾ ।੧੦।


Always remain in the Lotus Feet [charan] and protection of the Lord, do not put your faith in any other. In this life you will experience pleasure and in the next you will be satisfied, always keep your faith in the Guru.


ਪਢੀਯਹਿ ਸਰਬ ਗੁਰਨਿ ਕੀ ਬਾਨੀ । ਰਖੀਯਹਿ ਰਹਤ ਜੁ ਹਮਹੁਂ ਬਖਾਨੀ ।
ਪਾਯਹੁ ਮਾਤ ਕਾਲਿਕਾ ਗੋਦਿ । ਪੰਥ ਖਾਲਸਾ ਲਹੈ ਪ੍ਰਮੋਦ ।੧੧।


Read all of the Guru's Bani [Words/scriptures], and keep the Conduct [rehat] for which you have been told [also discussed in a previous section]. I have placed you in the lap of Mata Kalika, the Khalsa Panth will experience great happiness.


----------------

[note: Mata Kalika is a form of Chandi and represents Adi Shakti. This line can be interpreted many ways from meaning Guru Sahib put the Khalsa under the protection of the Devi [Adi Shakti], to meaning Guru Sahib placed the Khalsa under protection of Weapons [which also represent Adi Shakti], to meaning that Guru Sahib placed the Khalsa under the protection of Mata Sahib Devi [Kaur], who was traditionally seen as representing that Adi Shakti. When speaking to Gyani Baba Inderjit Singh about this line he quoted a line from Sri Sarbloh Granth



ਮਾਤ ਭਗਵਤੀ ਪਿਤਾ ਕਾਲ ਪੁਰੁਖ, ਗਦੋ ਲਿਯੋ ਦੈ ਖਾਲ ਪਲੀ ॥

Maat Bhagvati Pita Kaal Purkh, Godh Liyo Dai Khaal Pali


[Oh Khalsa!], your Mother is Bhagavati [a term used for Devi/Adi Shakti], your father is Kaal Purkh, you [the Khalsa] are placed in their lap and will be nurtured by them​
The concept of Bhagauti/Chandi/Adi Shakti and their role in the Khalsa will be further examined with katha [discourse] by Gyani Baba Inderjit Singh Ji, which shall be posted soon.


-------------------


ਸਿੰਘ ਸੁ ਰਹਤ ਪੰਚ ਜਹਿਂ ਮਿਲੇਂ । ਮਮ ਸਰੂਪ ਸੋ ਦੇਖਹੁ ਭਲੇ ।
ਭੋਜਨ ਛਾਦਨ ਜੋ ਤਿਨ ਦੇਹਿ । ਮੋਕਹੁ ਕਹੁਂਚਾਵਤਿ ਸਿਖ ਸੇਇ ।੧੨।

Recognize five Singhs of good conduct as my own form. Whoever gives them clothes and food, those items will not only be of use to the Singhs but they will reach Me.


ਮਨਹੁਂ ਕਾਮਨਾ ਤਿਨ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤਿ । ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਧਰੇ ਚਿੰਤ ਦੁਖ ਖਾਪਤਿ ।
ਸਿਖ ਪੰਚਨ ਮਹਿਂ ਮੇਰੋ ਬਾਸਾ । ਪੂਰਨ ਕਰੌ ਧਰਹਿਂ ਜੇ ਆਸਾ ।੧੩।

From them [the five Singhs] all your desires will come into being. Whosoever puts their love and faith to them their doubts and pain will be dispelled. Within the Five Singhs I am always present, whosoever uses thas their support will be made liberated.


ਆਯੁਧ ਬਿੱਦਯਾ ਕੋ ਅੱਭਯਾਸਹੁ ! । ਬਨਹੁ ਬੀਰ ਅਰਿ ਸਮੁਖ ਬਿਨਾਸ਼ਹੁ ! ।
ਜਗਤ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਸਗਰ ਪਾਵਹੁ । ਭੋਗਹੁ ਆਪ ਭਿ ਅਵਰ ਭੁਗਾਵਹੁ ।੧੪।

Practise the science of war (Ayudh Bidiya), become warriors and destroy whoever steps to you ! Distribute the goods of the world around, enjoy them and make others enjoy them as well.


ਮਰਹੁ ਜੁੱਧ ਮਹਿਂ ਸੁਰਗ ਸਿਧਾਰਹੁ । ਸਹਿਕਾਮੀ ਸੁਖ ਸਕਲ ਬਿਹਾਰਹੁ ।
ਨਿਹਕਾਮੀ ਹੁਇ ਮੁਝ ਮੋ ਮੇਲ । ਪਰਹਿ ਨ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਕੋ ਗੈਲ ।੧੫।

In war if you shall die you will go to heaven. Those who do [good] action for their own good [sehkami], they will [still] receive great happiness. The ones who do [good] without any desire, they will be united with Me, they will not be placed in the birth and death cycle [reincarnation] again.


ਕਰੋ ਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਨਾਮ ਅਰੁ ਦਾਨ । ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਸਮੇਤ ਲਹਹੁ ਕੱਲਯਾਨ ।
ਬਿਦਤ ਖਾਲਸਾ ਪੰਥ ਭਵਿੱਖਯ । ਅਵਨੀ ਰਾਜ ਕਰਹਿਂ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਿੱਖਯ ।੧੬।

Bathe, recite the Name and give charity. The Khalsa Panth will expand in great numbers, all the Sikhs will get together and organize a Kingdom [raj] for the whole world.


ਦਿਨ ਪ੍ਰਤਿ ਤੁਰਕ ਨਾਸ਼ ਕੋ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤਿ । ਬਚਹਿਂ ਜਿ, ਰੰਕ ਹੋਹਿਂ ਲਹਿਂ ਆਪਤਿ ।
ਕੀਨੇ ਗਨ ਅਪਰਾਧ ਬਿਸਾਲਾ । ਤਿਨ ਕੋ ਫਲ ਹ੍ਵੈ ਹੈ ਇਨ ਕਾਲਾ ।੧੭।

Day by day the Turks will be destroyed, those who remain will be extremely poor and will demise. They have committed great crimes [against humanity], and for these great crimes they shall be rewarded with death.


ਅੰਗ ਸੰਗ ਮੁਝਕੋ ਨਿਤ ਜਾਨਹੁਂ । ਸਦਾ ਸਹਾਇਕ ਅਪਨੋ ਮਾਨਹੁਂ ।
ਨਿਤ ਪ੍ਰਤਿ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਅੱਭਯਾਸਹੁ । ਕੈ ਸ਼ਸਤ੍ਰਨਿ ਸਨ ਸ਼ੱਤ੍ਰੁ ਬਿਨਾਸ਼ਹੁ ।੧੮।

Recognize my presence by your side at all times, I am constantly protecting you [My Khalsa]. Always recite Gurbani, or take weapons and destroy the enemies.


ਦਸਹੁਂ ਗੁਰੁਨਿ ਜਿਮ ਕਰੇ ਬਿਲਾਸਾ । ਸੁਨਹੁਂ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਧਰਿ ਸਭਿ ਇਤਿਹਾਸਾ ।
ਅਭਿਮਤਿ ਦੇਤਿ ਸਹਤ ਕੱਲਯਾਨ । ਸੁਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤਿ ਪਾਠਕ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਤਾਨਿ ।੧੯।

From the Ten Gurus, whatever stories/events took place, with great love listen and speak of this history. They bring both happiness and good thinking, reading as well as listen[to the stories] both receive great happiness.


ਗੁਰੂ ਖਾਲਸਾ ਖਾਲਸਾ ਗੁਰੂ । ਅਬਿ ਤੇ ਹੁਇ ਐਸੀ ਬਿਧਿ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ।
ਅਪਨੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਖਾਲਸੇ ਬਿਖੈ । ਹਮ ਨੇ ਧਰੀ ਸਕਲ ਜਗ ਪਿਖੈ ।੨੦।

The Guru is Khalsa and Khalsa is the Guru, this is the new practice which We have started. Recognize Our light, from which We have come, within the Khalsa, the whole world has now seen this."


ਇਮ ਕਹਿ ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸ਼ੋਕ ਨਿਵਾਰਾ । ਸਭਿ ਕੇ ਰਿਦੇ ਹਰਖ ਕੋ ਧਾਰਾ ।

By saying these words the Guru took away all the pain from followers, those who had questions within their hearts were fulfilled [by the Guru's response].


- Sri Gurpratap Suraj Prakash Granth, Guru Gobind Singh Ji Katha, Ain Dooja, Adiaaie (chapter), 23


----------



## Admin (Dec 24, 2009)

What is the date and the place where Suraj Prakash Granth was written by poet Bhai Santokh Singh ji?

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/history-of-sikhism/28649-nirmala-sect.html

If we read recent Sikh historical accounts, we realize that Nirmalas sect went missing from Sikh history for about 190 years and suddenly resurfaced in 1891 census. It is quite intriguing that present  Sikh history does not hold them in good stead. The criticism part is really interesting.


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 25, 2009)

Read about Great Sikh Personalities at www.sikh-history.com

Bhai Santokh Singh (1787 - 1843) was a poet and historian, born on 8 October 1787 at the house of Bhai Deva Singh and Bibi Rajadi who were professionally cloth-printers of Nurudin village, also known as Sarai Nurudin, 7 KM northwest of Tarn Taran in Amritsar district of the Punjab.

Deva Singh though poor was educated and well versed in sacred texts. He sent his son, after preliminary education at home, to Amritsar where he became pupil of Giani Sant Singh (1768 - 1832), a renowned man of letters and custodian of Sri Darbar Sahib.

After having studied Sikh Scripture and history, Sanskrit language and literature, poetics, philosophy and mythology at Amritsar for about 15 years, Santok Singh moved to Buria, an oldtown on the right bank of Yamuna river in the present Yamanu Nagar district of Haryana, some time before 1813, and established himself there as a writer, poet, and preacher. His patron was Dial Singh, also from a cloth-makers' family and an old acquaintance of the poet's father, who was serving as an army officer under Sardar Hari Singh, chief of Buria. Here Santokh Singh wrote his earlier works, Nam Kosh, a versified Hindi translation of Amar Kosa, the famous Sanskrit dictionary (completed in 1821), and Sri Guru Nanak Prakash, an epic poem consisting of 9,700 verses dealing with the life and teachings of Guru Nanak (completed in 1823). He had attained such repute as a poet and Scholar that Bhai Udai Singh, chief of Kaithal, invited him in 1825 to join his court. 

Santokh Singh is said to have spent some time at Patiala also as an employee of Maharaja Karam Singh before going to Kathal. During his 18-year span at Kaithal, now a district town in Haryana, he wrote Garab Ganjani Tikka (1829), an exhaustive philosophical commentary in Hindi prose on Guru Nanak's Japu, along with a critical appreciation of its poetic features (the work was meant to be a rejoinder to Anandghana's tika of the Japu); Valimiki Ramayan (1834), a versified translation of the epic in chaste and refined Braj Bhasa ; translation of Atma Purana in Sadhukari prose; and his magnum opus Sri Gur Pratap Suraj Granth, a voluminous history of the Gurus in Braj Bhasa consisting of 51,820 verses written during 1835-43.

Bhai Santokh Singh was married during his stay at Buria to Bibi Ram Kaur of Jagadhari. Five sons and three daughters were born to them. Some of his descendants are now living at Patiala and at Kaithal. The poet died at Kaithal on 19 October 1843, soon after completion of his Gur Pratap Suraj Granth. A shrine in honour of his memory was constructed at his native place, Sarai Nurudin, during the 1950s.


----------

